# I Wish Granger Was Done For The Season...



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Because if he was we would be guaranteed a top 5 pick, but knowing our luck once he's back we'll start winning some meaningless games, and lose our chance to land that superstar that this team has desperately needed since Reggie retired.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

As a grizzlie fan I will tell you that is terrible to wish your team tank to improve their draft position and then end with guys like Conley instead of Oden/Durant.

Do not tank. Building a winning mentality around the whole team (fans, coach, management included) is a much better way to improve than tanking and praying for the next superstar in the draft.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

John Wall is the only star in the upcoming draft.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> John Wall is the only star in the upcoming draft.


Exactly and we need to have the best chance possible to get him.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Exactly and we need to have the best chance possible to get him.


Like the grizzlies needed Blake Griffin and ended with hasheem thabeet...

But instead of sitting there and crying because they didn't got their superstar in the draft they did what any management with a clue would do: target the guys that you need trough trades, where you know what you are getting (mostly).

It makes me sick to watch fans desiring his favorite team to tank... specially when their team have almost no shot at actually having the most chances in the lottery (nets and wolves are going to be worse the whole year IMO)

Look at teams like Clippers and Warriors. How long have they been getting top draft picks ? what have they done in the last 20 years?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

carlos710 said:


> Like the grizzlies needed Blake Griffin and ended with hasheem thabeet...
> 
> But instead of sitting there and crying because they didn't got their superstar in the draft they did what any management with a clue would do: target the guys that you need trough trades, where you know what you are getting (mostly).
> 
> ...


Tank and have a shot at getting a superstar or barely miss the playoffs like we have the last couple of years? I choose tank and have a SHOT at getting a superstar. That's just me. It gives us something to get somewhat excited about.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

conley, thabeet. those are mistakes the grizzlies made when better players were available. everybody was saying conley was at best a top 12 pick, but they went ahead and picked him anyway. a year later young studs like evans, jennings, lawson, curry, and flynn are making conley look like the bust that he is.

thabeet is also a huge misteke. how was he picked over all those pg's i listed? holiday, teague, maynor, thornton, as well as some of the wing players all are likely to be better than thabeet.

pacers just stick to their agenda. if there's a shot at john wall then by all means go for it.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

c_dog said:


> conley, thabeet. those are mistakes the grizzlies made when better players were available. everybody was saying conley was at best a top 12 pick, but they went ahead and picked him anyway. a year later young studs like evans, jennings, lawson, curry, and flynn are making conley look like the bust that he is.
> 
> thabeet is also a huge misteke. how was he picked over all those pg's i listed? holiday, teague, maynor, thornton, as well as some of the wing players all are likely to be better than thabeet.
> 
> pacers just stick to their agenda. if there's a shot at john wall then by all means go for it.


All the teams have made that kind of mistakes in the past. I used them as my example because they are one of my favorite teams, I don't want to list draft busts for all the 30 teams... but I hope you are not arguing that only the grizzlies have drafted busts in the history of the NBA.

The pacers will have 50 millions in expirings next year. Use them wisely and they will be a contender much sooner that praying for draft luck.

And your argument is a terrible one to begin with. 

After conley this were the guys picked in the 2k7 draft:

Jeff green, Yi, Corey brewer, Brendan Wright, Noah, Hawes, Law, Thaddeous Young, Julian wright

Outside of Noah (who was widely viewed as the second option for the grizzlies) who is making conley look like a bust?

Thabeet and the others are just starting their carrers. Most of the guys you listed are bench players too, only Jennings and Evans are clearly better than where he likely will end.

Seriously, is not an obligation to know a damn about the NBA... but if you are going to argue something in a public forum atleast try to make an smart point.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

carlos710 said:


> After conley this were the guys picked in the 2k7 draft:
> 
> Jeff green, Yi, Corey brewer, Brendan Wright, Noah, Hawes, Law, Thaddeous Young, Julian wright
> 
> Outside of Noah (who was widely viewed as the second option for the grizzlies) *who is making conley look like a bust?*


Green, Yi, Brewer, Noah, Hawes and Young are.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

briaN37 said:


> Green, Yi, Brewer, Noah, Hawes and Young are.


That's half the list.

Brewer: 11.9 PPG, 41%, 3.9 RBG, 2.0 APG. Can't shoot to save his life.

Hawes: 10.6 PPG, 46%, 6.0 RBG, 0.9 BPG. A center that is supposed to be a good shoter yet it shoots a 46%... on a team with no rebounders averages 6 rebounds per game, with no shotblocking to speak of.

Yi has played 10 games this season, have been "good" games so far relative what he did last year (8 PPG on 38% shooting) still, 16PPG on 46% shooting, 0.3 APG and 6.5 RPG in 10 games is nothing no be excited about. But if he keeps his production the full year he should be on the MIP list after his terrible 2nd season.

Thadd young is putting 14.5 PPG and 5 RPG, with the worst per of his carrer and his worst FG% (45%) ... if you browse through some sixers board you will realize that most them are crying that he hasn't improved like he was expected to.

Green 14PPG on 44% shooting... seriously, are these the guys that people are hyping as great picks in that draft ? :wtf:

No, Conley is not doing much better. But he isn't doing much worst neither, and he is the 5th offensive option on his loaded team that is better than the team most of these guys play within.

If I had to rank them I would say:

Noah
Green
Young 
Conley
Hawes
Brewer

Yi* excluded until he plays more games. 

Notice that none of the guys over conley is a PG, which the grizzlies seriously needed at the time. And they aren't exactly playing at all-star level anyway (maybe noah... but the grizzlies have one C better than him already)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Granger will be done for the year in around Feb/March, dont worry. Theyll put him on the shelf to guarantee that top 5-6 pick.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The Conley pick is defensible, he was the best prospect available at the position they were drafting for. He hasn't panned out, but he isn't awful either, and they didn't miss on any stars immediately after him. The really terrible pick was Thabeet when Rubio, Flynn, and Evans were all on the board(nobody was taking Jennings #2, so he doesn't count). Marc Gasol didn't come out of nowhere this season, it was apparent last season that he'd be a solid starting center for years to come.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

carlos710 said:


> All the teams have made that kind of mistakes in the past. I used them as my example because they are one of my favorite teams, I don't want to list draft busts for all the 30 teams... but I hope you are not arguing that only the grizzlies have drafted busts in the history of the NBA.
> 
> The pacers will have 50 millions in expirings next year. Use them wisely and they will be a contender much sooner that praying for draft luck.
> 
> ...


maybe you're just lacking perspective. conley is a bust because most of his peers were picked lower and are flat out out-producing conley. jeff green, yi, noah, hawes, thad young, thornton, stuckey(best pg, even if non-traditional in the draft, not conley), aaron brooks(also better than conley), wilson chandler are all better than conley. corey brewer, is flat out producing this year, and rudy fernandez has been a pro. cook is already one of the best shooters in the league. carl landry is tearing it up this year. let'snot forget ramon sessions who when playing showed that he was better than conley.

nobody was picking rudy fernandez at #4 but there certainly were a lot of better players available. the 07 draft was deep and some of the players i listed were picked way way after conley. a lot of teams made picks that haven't exactly worked out, but pretending like conley isn't the biggest disappointment in the draft is just foolish. and to be honest and i'll refrain from bashing the grizzlies organization, but they are definitely one of the worst teams when it comes to making the right draft picks. seriously,their draft record is just atrocious. i would say they're one of the bottom 3-5 teams in terms of drafting.

and trust me, a lot of players are going to be better than thabeet. this is the golden age of pg's and most of those pg's from last year are going to be better than conley. grizzlies should have cut their losses and picked a pg to replace conley(like they did with bibby to replace antonio daniels).


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Why is everyone so quick to dismiss Thabeet? The guy was drafted as a project...

Granted I haven't watched him play much, but it's obvious that he already has great defensive instincts.

He's made more progress than Bynum did in his first season and look how he turned out.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

briaN37 said:


> Why is everyone so quick to dismiss Thabeet? The guy was drafted as a project...
> 
> Granted I haven't watched him play much, but it's obvious that he already has great defensive instincts.
> 
> He's made more progress than Bynum did in his first season and look how he turned out.


even if thabeet becomes a similar player to bynum to some degree, he is still going to be a much worse player than tyreke evans, brandon jennings, johnny flynn, curry, lawson, and rubio. i think he's a glorified samuel dalembert though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If you get John Wall, then good work, he will make your team heaps better. But in a weak draft, tanking might not be the best way. 

As a Heat fan, I know what it feels like to watch your team drop games like flies, and it's ugly. But in the end we got Beasley, and he's starting to look like he's worth it. However, there were a few players in that draft that could've made us better. 

Really though, will even Wall make you that good? I'm not trying to provoke you Indiana fans, but even with Wall, Boston, Orlando, Cleveland (providing they keep LeBron or replace him relatively well), Miami (same as Cleveland but with Wade), Atlanta, Charlotte and Milwaukee are better. 

Then you have the 'Who knows?' teams, like Toronto (doubt they keep Bosh), New York (biggest who knows), Chicago, Washington and Detroit. They could all be good teams. 

I doubt Philly and New Jersey will bother you though.


----------

